
Europe's surprising knife capital - hwayern
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170425-europes-surprising-knife-capital
======
sorokod
Surprised that the article is not accessible from UK:

We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee

